# Para tac-four



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a chance to purchase a Para tac-four with LDA trigger. Its my cousins he said he has not shot it in years and bought it when it first came out. He told me to make an offer but I am not sure how much i should offer. Only price I have found was on one of the auction sites for a buy it now priced at $995.00

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those Para Tac-Fours sell pretty high. The last ones I seen on gunbroker were 679 and 950. They are not easy to find used. Whew..Start at 575 and see where it goes. Most he can say is no. If it's in good shape it's worth every bit of 650-700 though. Might ask him what he has in it then get to talking about this scratch or that nick.

Dang nice pistols those Tac Fours are.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks for help I do appreciate it.There are only two things i dont really care about the pistol and one is it is stainless but that can be fixed and the hammer is flat which i would replace with a skeleton hammer. That is it


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You don't need to change the hammer. THe LDA [( L)ight (D)ouble (A)ction] You pull is pretty light and not near the travel of a normal DA weapon.

Check out THIS LINK
It can explain it a lot better than I can.:smt023

This Link
Might be helpful too


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

i just dont like not having a spur back there its just flat


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That LDA trigger system is a little more complex than the average SA 191 trigger. Alsop that hammer was put there for the weapons ability to be drawn and not snag. The same reason they have the bobbed beavertail. To alter the weapon in a way that negates that aspect of the design makes the desire to get a weapon like that somewhat moot. Beyond that the hammers weight changing that dramatically could have negative repercussions.

Just putting that out there. The weapon is designed to work in a way much different than any DA, DAO, SA/DA weapon before it. If you can't get past the hammer then it might not be the pistol you need right now. Just an opinion. The best pistol ever built is useless if you don't liek how it fits you.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and help. Your knowledge of the 1911 pistols is pretty amazing and I appreciate that you can share it with a new 1911 guy


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Make sure you like the trigger action on those LDA's. I also was looking at a Para LDA and then went to the range and shot one. They are a VERY smooth double action pull, however I was unable to get over the reset. You can't feel it resetting, you just have to know where it is, which could make it difficult to fire rappidly in a situation. I am not saying its wrong, just not for me. See if he'd let you shoot it before you buy it.


----------

